
Henry Kissinger: ‘We Are in a Very, Very Grave Period’ - dbattaglia
https://medium.com/financial-times/henry-kissinger-we-are-in-a-very-very-grave-period-ac3512d4d704
======
jnurmine
Would love to read it but it is behind a join/login wall.

~~~
shoulderfake
[https://www.ft.com/content/926a66b0-8b49-11e8-bf9e-8771d5404...](https://www.ft.com/content/926a66b0-8b49-11e8-bf9e-8771d5404543)

